
Show HN: Bootstrap Icons Cheat Sheet - jacoblett
https://bootstrapcreative.com/resources/bootstrap-icons-cheat-sheet/
======
IamBlackChris
this is amazing!!!

~~~
jacoblett
Thank you for taking the time to review it. I appreciate it. If you have ideas
on how it could improve please let me know.

